# Kopete (0.60.1) in kde 4.1.1



## zeta_immersion (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is something wrong with kopete 0.12.8 (there seems to not be able to connect and the irc plugin is missing) also, if the case may be how can i uninstall it (when i did make install clean for kde4 it came aready compiled ...

thanks guys


----------



## brd@ (Dec 8, 2008)

kde4 is a meta-port, meaning it is not a real port.. it just depends on all the other ports. If you have portupgrade you could do: 
	
	



```
portupgrade -f kopete\*
```

I will try and test this with the KDE setup I built last night, but probably won't happen for a day.


----------



## mgp (Dec 8, 2008)

no, there is no such package
kopete is part of net/kdenetwork4
so if you'd like to recompile kopete you have to recompile kdenetwork4


----------



## zeta_immersion (Dec 8, 2008)

i see, but are you guys albe to run kopete (with msn/yahoo/irc)? or what other good im are you using?


----------



## lme@ (Dec 8, 2008)

AFAIK kopete from KDE4 is b0rken for MSN. At least I cannot connect to the MSN-Network with PC-BSD 7.0.1 and others are reporting the same issue.


----------



## Djn (Dec 8, 2008)

It seems to be a known bug, yes - it's in the wiki.


----------

